# How many mealworms for 9 week old?



## for the <3 of quills (Aug 21, 2011)

How many mealworms should I feed my 9 week old female? And should she get them everyday?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

There is no set number and it really varies on the hedgie and how they gain weight my girls can munch around 8 to 10 a day and 10 or so crickets and still be around their average weight with no gain/loss really.

Start off with a number your comfortable with and if you do daily weighing you'll find your comfort zone for them


----------



## for the <3 of quills (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok thanks


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Has yours had mealworms before? If not be sure to start off slow. Maybe 1-2 every other day just to see how well she digests them. 

Otherwise, the average number is around max 5 per night.


----------



## for the <3 of quills (Aug 21, 2011)

She has had mealworms before and I have been giving them to her every other day and she devours them like they are the best thing ever.


----------

